# ArrowMat new for 2011



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Tired of the same old block target picture or paper targets that fall apart after they get wet or take a few shots?
Then look no further then the new ArrowMat Archery Targets. A great alternative to paper target faces. This Michigan based company offers a UV resistant vivid full color imagery, weatherproof open-cell polyurethane self-healing foam rubber target. Highly durable taking 1000 shots and more using arrow shafts with field tips. The target faces will not peel or fade. They offer target faces with turkey, deer and competition style faces. 
So, before you head out hunting check out www.arrowmat.com and for a reasonable $15.95 + $5.95 flat rate shipping you will be the proud owner of the latest and greatest target face around. 
I have been shooting into mine for some time and it still looks great and I know PSE was using one at the show and it was taking a beating from everyone shooting PSE compound bows and crossbows and it still looked great. 
You can also check ArrowMat out on Facebook.com/arrowmattargets or call Blair at 1.800.920.6035.


Review written by: Gary Elliott
garysbowhunting.com​


----------

